# Angelus,Darla,Drusilla,Cordelia,Spike and Lorne



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angelus-growing into his own fur








Darla-practising hitting those high notes








Drusilla-is every bit as sweet as she looks








Cordelia-a delightful little gal








Spike-observing all the other naughty Angels








Lorne-always a good boy
This lot along with our Muppets are so giving us a sprint for our money and are always full of fun and mischief and ****


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

you have captured some lovely shots...very cute..


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> you have captured some lovely shots...very cute..


Why thankyou Janice,between myself and my other half it's a pleasure to take photo's and they do make it so eazzeee


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

awwwrh I love them all ,their so cute


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Very sweet pics


----------

